# Cambridge Military Hospital Oct 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Evening all, 

Here is my report of CMH, as waiting for MrDan to get his report up will take forever, i think he said he has about 70 or so locations in his back log.

Anyway, i had visited here before and done the Maternity wards, ie, the bleeding doors, so this time i wanted the hard to get to X-Ray rooms!!

Visited with MrDan, we got in early doors and made our way to the main building in search for those elusive X-Ray machines!

Here are my photos from my visit this time. I wanna go back here already as i wanna revisit the bleeding doors and get better shots. And i will say this is one of my fave explores to date still.


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Now, as you all know, i never edit my shots for my reports, but this one i did edit below as i was messing around in lightroom and it was already on my FlickR, so ive added it.


CMH Corridor Edit by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

TBH, i quite the edit. What do you all think? And now back to the unedited shots 


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

YES THE POWER WAS ON!!! 


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


CMH by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 26, 2014)

Extremely jealous, I would love to have a look round here. Well captured as ever, liking the edited shot too.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Extremely jealous, I would love to have a look round here. Well captured as ever, liking the edited shot too.



Thanks Tumble1. Yeah, it really is as good as youd expect it to be and more. Awesome explore. And thanks for the comment about the edited shot!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 26, 2014)

Excellent report there..loving the x Ray machines.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Rexcellent report there..loving the x Ray machines.



Cheers mate!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 26, 2014)

Brilliant report and photos (Also like your edited ones  )
Also would love to go there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Brilliant report and photos (Also like your edited ones  )
> Also would love to go there.



Thanks very much. Yeah. It's a great place. So much natural decay and lots to see


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

Good stuff !


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 26, 2014)

awesome as always! Visited here on the way home today but it was nearly dark, found the morgue but when we went to open the gate someone had put a piece of wood with nails facing down so when the gate was opened it would have fell, bit nasty! Didn't manage to get in but we will go back. It had been a long day! Great report, love the pic of the 2 of you and the xray machine on!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 26, 2014)

Just reminded me of yet another report i have not posted yet! lol
I do like those x ray rooms buddy, very nice indeed slowly your covering the site


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Urbexbandoned said:


> awesome as always! Visited here on the way home today but it was nearly dark, found the morgue but when we went to open the gate someone had put a piece of wood with nails facing down so when the gate was opened it would have fell, bit nasty! Didn't manage to get in but we will go back. It had been a long day! Great report, love the pic of the 2 of you and the xray machine on!



Yeah, thats not very nice at all. I wanna go back here too. I need better shots of the Bleeding doors!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Just reminded me of yet another report i have not posted yet! lol
> I do like those x ray rooms buddy, very nice indeed slowly your covering the site



Yes sir! All i need now is that morgue and the clocktower!


----------



## Big C (Oct 27, 2014)

Done really well here you two, nice one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cracking photos here.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

Still need to see this place yet! Wonderful shots


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Still need to see this place yet! Wonderful shots



Thanks Sshhhh 

I could tell you and Mars would love this place, very atmospheric indeed. Its one of the best imo.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 28, 2014)

Very good indeed Dirtyjigsaw - loving those x-ray machines!
The corridors remind me a bit of Derby Royal Infirmary.
Must get down to this one soon...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Red Mole said:


> Very good indeed Dirtyjigsaw - loving those x-ray machines!
> The corridors remind me a bit of Derby Royal Infirmary.
> Must get down to this one soon...



Cheers Red Mole! Yeah, ive done DRI, i liked the corridors there too


----------



## Ellis (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the thing with the Red door that one of you is pictured in?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Ellis said:


> What is the thing with the Red door that one of you is pictured in?



Its a sound booth where people would get their hearing tested. You would sit inside with headphones and you would have to press a button everytime you heard a beep, but obvs, the beep is very quiet.


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 16, 2014)

Excellent Explore, I went this weeks, pics soon!


----------

